# Odd looking orchid mantis ooth



## yen_saw (Jan 21, 2007)

I have neevr seen such an odd looking ooth from an Orchid female before. believed her days are numbered  She is the longest living female I ever had, her oothecae produced plenty of nymphs for me and some of her next generation have already producd ootheca! This odd looking ooth is her 11th :shock: i expect most of the nymphs could be defect if any ever hatched from this ooth.


----------



## Ian (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh my gosh! That is a very odd looking ootheca indeed.

Was she disturbed when laying?

I have to say Yen, 11 ootheca from a Hymenopus? That is outstanding...


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 21, 2007)

She was not disturbed Ian, very strange looking. All the rest of her oothecae are normal (See "mark" left on net from previous ootheca). After her 8th ooth (which only hatched out 1 nymph) I pair her up with one of her "son", and her 9th and 10 th ooth hatched out 50 and 30 nymphs respectively, so remating orchid mantis proved to increase the hatching rate and inbreeding is not an issue in this case.


----------



## Ian (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow...that so strange. How can this work...inbreeding increasing the hatch rate? Or maybe it was just that she had ran out of stored sperm, and needed to "regenerate" herself?


----------



## Alex 1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, it lived long enough to mate with it's son? How long is that, and how long did the male take to mature? Is it common for them to live that long?


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2007)

> Wow...that so strange. How can this work...inbreeding increasing the hatch rate? Or maybe it was just that she had ran out of stored sperm, and needed to "regenerate" herself?


Think he said remating increased the hatching rate. Very strange ooth yen.


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 22, 2007)

That's amazing. Now I really want to know how old she is.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 22, 2007)

> How can this work...inbreeding increasing the hatch rate? Or maybe it was just that she had ran out of stored sperm, and needed to "regenerate" herself?


Yes she must have running out of sperm, and I don't have male of any other bloodline at that moment so i used one of her "son" to replenish her sperm storage.



> it lived long enough to mate with it's son? How long is that, and how long did the male take to mature? Is it common for them to live that long?


She was an adult since 1st of April 2006, the male from her oothecae matured into adult in less than 3 months. She is the longest living orchid female i have, the rest live for about 6-7 motnhs and lay about 6-8 oothecae.


----------



## Christian (Jan 22, 2007)

"Animals &amp; Art" :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah maybe she was thinking of carving a heart shape ooth for Valentines :lol:


----------

